# What's the one thing you can't camp without?



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

The must have for camping. Everyone has a few things that they just have to have when they go camping. I know for me I have a list of must haves that I check off everytime I go camping. Other than beer, because that's just automatic. "We're going camping......I gotta get some beer!" For me it's my pie iron. Ya it's good for pies but making a philly cheese steak sandwich in a pie iron over a campfire is out of this world. I think I'd be pretty upset if I forgot that at home.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I always have to take my griddle. I often cook pancakes for breakfast, and we also use it for cooking bacon, eggs etc.. Its a must have for me.


----------



## ninikins (Nov 16, 2007)

It may sound too simple, but I must have a flashlight for those nighttime walks to the bathhouse and such. Or a lantern, but this is a must have for me


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Nothing is too simple here. Flashlights are very important tool to pack up. Especially if you have kids that are a bit scared of the dark like I do. Also good for shadow puppets when they are scared. It scares off the boogy man.
I forgot a lighter and matches once. I had the campfire already to go but nothing to light it with. Rubbing two sticks together was out of the question. Good thing we had good neighbours. So a BBQ Lighter I would say is a must have.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

most definitely the bbq lighter. i use that for numerous things, campfires, water heater lighting, oven lighting, etc...


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Can opener. Man was I mad when I couldn't open a can of beans.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I would say my Camp Chef Gas Grill. I can hear you now, charcoal is what you use to camp, but I can cook everything from breakfast to a turkey on my grill. Did I mention that it doubles as a fish fryer, now what do you have to say?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

yeah, it is a nice grill. but, i do use my charcoal grill often for indirect cooking boston butts and ribs etc... and i also have a fish fryer 

i got one of them bag chair rockers for christmas, been wanting one. I have a feeling it will be on top of my list of must haves












bill0830 said:


> Well, I would say my Camp Chef Gas Grill. I can hear you now, charcoal is what you use to camp, but I can cook everything from breakfast to a turkey on my grill. Did I mention that it doubles as a fish fryer, now what do you have to say?


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, you aren't old enough to do any rocking. Guess I'll have to check it out for you.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

bill0830 said:


> Hey, you aren't old enough to do any rocking. Guess I'll have to check it out for you.


well, after a few "adult" beverages, i need somewhere to sit and rock. 

if I sit in a chair that doesnt rock, its obvious i am swaying, but in a rocking chair, swaying movement is expected and therefore undected as too many beverages


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice! I like you thinking. I'll be picking one up for myself. Bass Pro always has them on sale.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

My aunt gave me one for christmas, she said they bought 4 of them on a clearance sale at Kohls for $5.88. I wish i had seen that sale


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, that's the same excuse I used on the cruise. "That's not me swaying back and forth, that's the boat". Now I understand the rocking chair theory. :bang:


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

now this sounds like something I can relate to.

other than that, also my pocket knife is something I cant leave at home. I can do about anything with it, cutting, opening a can, cooking, a lot of things



ctfortner said:


> well, after a few "adult" beverages, i need somewhere to sit and rock.
> 
> if I sit in a chair that doesnt rock, its obvious i am swaying, but in a rocking chair, swaying movement is expected and therefore undected as too many beverages


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Cricket, I agree. You have to have a knife, this is a must. I carry one all the time, not just camping.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

All the things are useless without our tent. This is basic gear for our camping trips.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Tents are important. I say you can't camp without food. Sleeping bags, boats, fishing rods, water. Some people go with the maximum amount of things. When my Dad took us we had very little with us. He'd take sleeping bags, tent, boat, fishing rods, food and water. We always took coats, sometimes they were waterproof.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

hmmm, let's see. If we are tent camping, I absolutely have to have the porta-potti. I don't find it as much fun anymore getting up at night and walking to the facilities so I would be real unimpressed if we left the toliet behind.


----------



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Reply:*

In fact all the things describe earlier are very important in camping, but i would say, i have to make sure that have i taken my sleeping bag with me....


----------

